# 2017-2018 winter Swaps sales at ski shops



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2017)

*https://www.potterbrothers.com/sales-events/
Swap & Sell Events
Welcome to Potter Brothers – where we host some of the largest Ski & Snowboard Swap Sales in all of NY State. The Swaps offer both new and used equipment at incredible prices. Each sale is packed with tons of discounted ski & snowboard equipment, clothing and accessories – everything you’ll need to have an epic winter. You can also sell your old gear at the Swaps and earn quick cash, or a Potter Brothers Gift Card. If you have a passion for skiing or snowboarding, these sales events are for you. Don’t miss them.
Fall 2017 Swap & Sell Events:
Oct 20-22: Kingston Swap & Sell
Sale Hours: Fri 10a-8p, Sat 9a-6p, Sun 10a-5p
Get Directions
Nov 17-19: Fishkill Swap & Sell: 
Sale Hours: Fri 2p-8p, Sat 9a-6p, Sun 10a-5p
Get Directions
Watch our Swap & Sell Promo Video to Learn 


To Buy:*
Just visit our Sales during sale hours. You won’t believe the deals. Everything is on sale at the lowest prices of the season. Discounts up to 70% OFF. We’ll have hundreds of skis, boots, snowboards, helmets, goggles, gloves, jackets, pants, fleece, bags, and more.





*To Sell:*
If you’re interested in selling your old gear, bring it to one of our Swap & Sell Events and we will we take your gear in on consignment.
_Here’s how it works:_
Bring your items to the Swap on the 1st or 2nd day of the sale (during sale hours). The cost is $2 per item to check-in at each sale. Our staff can help you price your items or you can set your own price. Then choose either a Potter Brothers Gift Card for 100% of the value, or a check for 70% of the value for when your item(s) sell. It’s that easy!
Read our Top 5 Tips for Selling gear at the Swap
*Bonus Offer:* Spend $300 at a Potter Brothers Swap Sale and get a Buy One – Get One Free Lift Ticket voucher to Killington, VT. This voucher is valid Sun-Fri during non-holiday weeks. (while supplies last)
*2018 Gear Guides:* 2018 Skis | 2018 Snowboards
Follow us to Winter!
*Sales & Events Calendar 2017*




                    OCT
20-22                                  Kingston Swap & Sell                                
Map It
                    NOV
3-5                                  Northeast Ski & Craft Beer Showcase                                
Map It
                    NOV
17-19                                  Fishkill Swap & Sell                                
Map It










*Hot Buys*




Black Crows Ova DEMO - 178cm (2017)
$984.00 $299.95




Burton Brushie 157 cm (2017)
$649.00




Rossignol Experience 88 HD DEMO (2017)
$1,000.00 $499.95




Blizzard Quattro 7.3 (2017)
$480.00 $329.95





*Tips for Selling your Gear at the Swaps*






Follow these tips and have a successful Swap & Sell experience when you leave your gear on consignment.
Read More
*Killington Lift Ticket Offer*






Back by popular demand, we have a great promotion running with Killington Mountain during our Fall Sales.
Read More
*$39.95 Tune-up Special*


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 17, 2017)

PB needs to put you on the payroll Scotty.

Sent from my SM-G930F using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

